# Bluewater paintings on canvas!



## O'Fish'All Business

Seeing all of the awesome comments on my last post of the Warsaw Grouper I airbrushed on a table, I thought I'd share some of my other work  I airbrush on various things from metal to wood to custom T-shirts, as well as paint with oil and acrylic on canvas. I am only 16 so I try to make all the extra money I can get...that being said, I can take custom orders for paintings, shirts, etc. so just PM me if interested. Sorry if this is on the wrong board but selling my work is not the main purpose, I just wanted to share with people who would appreciate it! 

Dillon


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

A Dorado chasing flying fish.


----------



## saltwater4life

Wow, you do some awesome work my friend. Very talented


----------



## coastman

Dude you got some talent, great work!


----------



## Stay Bent

Wow! This good at 16.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

A sailfish chasing a teaser.


----------



## Law Dog

Wow, nice work. Congrats!


----------



## wacker

ou got skills Bro !


----------



## Texican89

Awesome job on those!


----------



## trodery

Very nice !


----------



## z-bird1970

I noticed your first pic is dated 2011, so did you do that when you were 12? Nice work!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

z-bird1970 said:


> I noticed your first pic is dated 2011, so did you do that when you were 12? Nice work!


I think I was either 13 or 14, but yes I did  Thanks!


----------



## WildCard07

Nice work!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome Work Dillon*

I need to find out where you live so I can come see your work up close. I am in Bulverde also. Maybe bring a photo or two for you to Paint. Great Talent you're perfecting so Keep it Going. 
PS: You a Smithson Valley Ranger??


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

BIG PAPPA said:


> I need to find out where you live so I can come see your work up close. I am in Bulverde also. Maybe bring a photo or two for you to Paint. Great Talent you're perfecting so Keep it Going.
> PS: You a Smithson Valley Ranger??


That would be great  and yes sir I am a Ranger!


----------



## Tailgator

That is some fine work young man, keep it up.


----------



## o's landing

This kid has mad skills, his work is amazing. Extremely talented but he gets sea sick easy. Fished with him many times. Pretty impressive for a young man.


----------



## Reel Aggies

sent you a PM...


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

o's landing said:


> This kid has mad skills, his work is amazing. Extremely talented but he gets sea sick easy. Fished with him many times. Pretty impressive for a young man.


Thanks Keith  But you know as well as I do that you wouldn't catch anything if I wasn't chumming up a storm for y'all! LOL


----------



## fishNwithfish

O FISH. Check out live fast customs on fb or google them. My really good friend here in the dfw area does airbrush work on everything and I mean EVERYTHING. He did a self portrait of the rapper/actor ice cube. Well ice cube signed it and it sold in a auction. You do dang good work for 16! Keep it up

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Here is another one that wouldn't upload earlier- some Wahoo around a floating stick.


----------

